# penn 114 6/0 help



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok I got a reel im servicing for a gentle man and I cant get the spool off. the lever to switch from free spool to reel was stuck and wouldn't go down. so I decided id pull the left plate off first and slide the spool out to see what the problem was. well the lever is still stuck and the spool is stuck in the right side plate... any suggestions??? I don't want to just pull real hard cuz I don't want to accidently break something. thanks in advance


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

If I were a bettin' man...I'd say the pinion is rusted to the spool axle. Penetrating oil, heat, then pull real hard!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Try PB Blaster, it that doesn't work, pm OceanMaster and he may be able to give you some direction...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Gosh...guess I didn't sound like I knew what I was talking about! 



Pompano Joe said:


> I'd say the pinion is rusted to the spool axle. Penetrating oil, heat, then pull real hard!


Maybe if I rephrase my response: As I said previously...the pinion is rusted to the spool axle. I've seen it many times, especially in the older Penns. So here's the blow by blow...remove the frame bars and reel foot from the right side plate. Next, take the handle nut, handle, star, spacer and any shims or compression washers off that are on the gear sleeve. Now loosen the eccentric lever screw and remove the screw and lever. 
Then, with the spool in your hand and the right side plate facing up, loosen and remove all 4 bridge screws. With a little persuasion, this should loosen up everything and allow you to pull the spool and pinion away from the side plate and bridge making it a little easier to work with. 

You can soak the pinion/spool shaft in any penetrating oil you'd like...BP Blaster is one of many. On something like this with a lot of surface area accessible, a vinegar soak will probably work just as well, just takes a little time. 

If the pinion is still stuck...use heat. I use a propane torch because it allows me to concentrate the heat. Fire it up and heat the pinion gear from the side. Because metal expands when heated, focusing the heat on the sides of the pinion raise it's temperature faster than the spool and provide the minute movement to break the bond. 

If none of this is successful, take it to Ocean Master or bring it by my shop. We're both happy to help and have everything needed to do the job. 

FYI: Replacing a pinion gear is cheaper than replacing a spool. If you have to sacrifice something, cut the pinion off before you bend the axle. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> Gosh...guess I didn't sound like I knew what I was talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like always Joe. i'll try all this and let you know. I still got to come by and look and a handle for that 624 as well.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

the heat worked joe...now I got a neet little burn.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Nice "Tat" ..!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

PFF won't let me erase my previous post...guess I'll be hearing from your lawyer...lol!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

yep. I also got another one on the back of my hand but that one is just a welt. I was pulling on the pinion gear with some pliers after I heated it up and the other side plate fell of my bench and when I went to grab it, I guess I pulled the pinion out at the same time and it somehow hit both sides of my hand...next time ill wear gloves. haha.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

hey can I use the pb blast to take the old grease of parts? ive been wiping them all down by hand but would pb blast be ok as long as the parts are dry before regreasing?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If it's cutting the grease it's fine. I use mineral spirits in a parts washer. Joe uses Gunk diluted with kerosene. Any degreasers will be fine. You can't hurt it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

OM, I've got some ideas on a mega parts washer. Remind me to run it by you next time.


----------

